
Political Bias Test: How Biased Are Your Views of the World? - monort
https://www.guidedtrack.com/programs/iumboi4/run
======
sparkofreason
Certainly provides a great view of the biases of the test authors...

~~~
yarper
Some of the questions and their "official" answers raised an eyebrow

"can we store nuclear waste safely" comes to mind. I don't think,
realistically we can tell taking into account the longevity of the problem

------
circlefavshape
Meh

There is no "I don't know" on most of the answers. "We don't know as of yet"
is not equivalent. How does me choosing a random answer from a list give an
indication of whether I am politically biased?

